# Types you're protective of



## haephestia (May 13, 2013)

I'm agreeing with the above as well, anybody that needs protecting can get it from me. I've protected people that I actively dislike and argue with constantly (much to their surprise). It's the right thing to do, I guess.

Anyway SFPs and INFPs are my pets though. I don't like all SFPs (in fact some ESFPs are downright annoying) but my husband is one and he's quite lovely compared to what they'd love to say about the type on this forum. INFPs because they can be pretty cool and being so closely aligned I don't like it when people try to claim they're all persistently clingy and needy. Not all of them are type 4, I've known several NFPs that have been the most independent people I've met.


----------



## themonocle (Feb 18, 2013)

Without a doubt ENFP. I would jump in front of the metaphorical bullet for my ENFP friends any day of the week. It's instinctual.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

ISFJs. They seem the 'purest' to me.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

xNFPs


----------



## Rhaegar (Aug 3, 2014)

INFPs, maybe. They're like delicate, beautiful porcelain dolls that should be handled with--*crack*

Oops. I'm not a very protective person.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I've never thought of what types I protect before. I guess most commonly,
I protect introverts from aggressive or invasive extroverts.
I protect feelers from anti-sensitive thinkers.
I protect perceivers from overly controlling judging types.
I protect sensing types from vengeful or arrogant intuitives online, and protect intuitives from anti-idealist or anti-creative sensing types in real life.

This is not to say that all extroverts intentionally overwhelm introverts, or that all thinkers are bullies, or that all judging types are manipulative, or that all intuitives are snobs, or that all sensing types hate creative idealists. Those are just the kinds of qualities some individuals may have, which seem to be the negative manifestations of certain type preferences as they appear in a small percentage of disturbed people. 

The preferences I listed as the ones I protect are the ones I most commonly see being used as excuses for mistreatment by a dominant society that devalues them. The preferences celebrated by society do not need as much protection. 

The people I protect the most fiercely are those with the IxFx combination. That combination generally creates a certain degree of vulnerability or makes people more likely to be taken advantage of, regardless of whether one is a sensing type or an intuitive, and regardless of whether one is a judging or perceiving type, although it goes without saying that not everyone with those preferences needs protecting.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I can feel protective of NFPs and NTPs. I comfort my ENFJ friend in real life, but she is very protective of me sometimes so it is hard to be protective with her even though I want to.


----------



## gh0st (Jun 11, 2012)

Intp


----------



## Indigosheep (Aug 15, 2014)

jamaix said:


> I would have to say INFJ but that's probably due to the fact that my daughter is one. On top of being introverted, she's very shy and I think it is easy for people to take advantage of her. She's no longer living at home but I worry about her constantly. She's never been good at sticking up for herself. So, I definitely have a soft spot for INFJ's, especially the really shy ones. I'm also protective of ESTP's, that's my son's type. But I would have to say he seldom seems to need anyone to protect him. He has no qualms about asserting himself. I have noticed that to be true of most ESTP's.


This sounds like something my mum might say. She's also an ISTJ, my brother an ESTP and I'm her really shy INFJ daughter


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

XSTP's. 

They are smart as hell and real superheroes underneath the snarky attitude, but jesus they don't think about the consequences of their actions sometimes. All in all they do stupid shit, laugh about it with the infuriating "I don't care" -face on while I I'm in the backround hissing at everybody who badmouths them and shaking my head at the XSTP like _"I love you man but what the fuck, it's not cool, come on...."_ :'D


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I am an ENTJ.

I am most protective over INFP and ISFP.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

im protective of the underdog, anyone can be the underdog, anyone who doesn't conform to teh groupthinkz.

i've come to intp's defence before, their idiosyncratic views can be hard to understand for some people.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

ESTJ
ISFJ
ENTJ
ESTP
ISTP
INTP
and lastly 
INFJ.

Why? Because except the INFJ, they are my family. :laughing: My dad calls me the "connector" of the family since I see everybody's point of view and I make it easer for opposite types to get along. The diplomat much  Even though it may not seem like that from the outside, since I like being "behind the scenes".

I have this carefulness to not hurt anybody I am in contact with, but most with the misunderstood. I am more "protective" of other's emotions. Me and my ENTJ sister tend to joke a lot with people, and sometimes she comes off as insensitive without realizing, and I feel this need to correct the misunderstanding so that the person doesn't feel bad. I have even "fought" with her about this :laughing:


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

Probably INFJs. I think they're in much the same boat we are in what they have to deal with in terms of handling other people and society at large. Both INFJs and INTJs tend to be socially reclusive outcasts. However, INFJs lack the sense of purpose and confidence in self that INTJs have. They must be miserable. 

I love INTPs they are probably the most interesting type, if I think they said something that is logically correct I will defend them.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

other INFPs but probably any I_F_ really, anyone who seems 'delicate' and unlikely to fight back for themselves.

Sometimes NTs. like you @O_o I can be sensitive to misunderstandings of INTJs (my best friend most likely being one) but because they don't show hurt in a way most people pick up on I feel like I need to help enlighten people. Goodness knows I can do the whole shutting off tact when I think someone else has no feelings, and while sometimes INTJs like that approach, there are times when it can do more harm than perhaps they even realize, or people will write off their reaction as just INTJs being typical assholes rather than recognizing it really was a reaction to a specific thing they shouldn't have done or said.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

Aelthwyn said:


> Goodness knows I can do the whole shutting off tact when I think someone else has no feelings, and while sometimes INTJs like that approach


We do, we prefer it to the alternatives. Don't worry so much about being brutally honest to a INTJ. The worst thing you can do to a INTJ is to change how you treat them without explaining what the reason is. A INTJ will tend to react to that with confusion and despair. When we can't figure out why your behaviour has changed, we can't do a good job of handling the emotional reaction to it.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

I am very protective with an INTJ. He actually call me his "guardian" for some reason. I don't know, since we are kids I feel the need to protect him, no matter how cold and asshole people think he is, I am more strong than him, emotionally speaking.


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

INTJ. Growing up, I saw my INTJ dad accidentally offend people. He just didn't understand the way he was coming off. Especially if it was some matter-of-fact, right or wrong issue, he didn't understand that it might be necessary to deliver information tactfully. Thankfully, my ESFJ mom has his back, but in general its made me more protective of INTJs.

INFP. One of my best friends is INFP, and it seems like crises _really_ effect her. Like she has a full-blown identity crisis when she's under too much stress. I can't relate to that sensation, but I do feel bad for her and want to do my best to help her out until she's leveled out again.


----------



## thewizardofthewest (Oct 18, 2014)

Whew! First post. 
I think being a guy type 8 infj makes me a little hyper protective of anyone I love, or view as the underdog. 
I'd say I'm most protective of infps though. My girlfriend is one, and several friends. They're the purest of type IMO and i don't want them to be jaded or see the evil and cruelty in the world that I can


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

ENTJs, ESTJs. Inferior Fi is adorable.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

ISTP's and ESTP's, obviously not physically lol but when they get in trouble from not seeing the consequences. That's when I brainstorm ways to get them out of the hole. In return, they usually "have my back" when there's confrontations around and I like that feeling. That's a true friend to me.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Intuitives in general, but especially NFs.

Still have a soft spot for ISFJs, tho. And I'll also defend SJs (despite being annoyed by my ESFJ mom and generally not being a fan of the "bossy ESTJ") who are unfairly attacked.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I have a soft spot for IxFJs usually, and ISFPs.


----------



## cipherpixy (Jul 9, 2015)

Rabid Seahorse said:


> ISTP's and ESTP's, obviously not physically lol but when they get in trouble from not seeing the consequences. That's when I brainstorm ways to get them out of the hole. In return, they usually "have my back" when there's confrontations around and I like that feeling. That's a true friend to me.


I have to thank my ENTP friend for talking my way out of a sticky situation, once. I don't know how he did it but you ENTPs have a way with words. 

I'm defensive of anybody who is unfairly treated.


----------



## applecrumble (Feb 8, 2016)

Like many other INFJs in this thread, I'm quite protective of anyone I love or anyone who is not treated fairly or misunderstood.

I'm quite protective of ENFPs (there's quite a few in my life who are constantly misunderstood and not taken as seriously by people), ESTJs (in the emotional sense, otherwise they're usually the ones protecting me :laughing: ), ESFJs (my best friend is one and can internalise criticism and be too nice sometimes, but she's definitely growing her backbone now :')) and ISFJs (I also agree that they are easily the 'purest' of them all, as mentioned quite a few times in this thread).


----------



## AutumnFall (Feb 13, 2016)

Anyone who is being unfairly treated and misunderstood. Basically anyone who's an underdog.


----------



## phoenixmarie (Jun 28, 2013)

ISFJs, ENFJs, INTPs.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

ISFP's.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

IXFP's treat me like an older sibling usually.


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

ESFJs and ISFPs since I think they're wildly misunderstood online and in real life. I believe most ESFJs have good intentions at heart and are not the "blonde cheerleaders" that everyone imagines them to be! They dont take things more personally than other feelers, it's just that many of them are very social so they let everyone know more about it. As for when it comes to being overwhelming, they're 1000x times better than their Thinking counterparts. Also ISFPs are not stupid at all, in fact I think they're the most intuitive out of all the Sensors. So I try to defend these two types a lot


----------



## Heavelyn (Oct 24, 2015)

One ESFP and a bit one ISFJ. Not much experience with people... 
Long time ago my ESFJ mother, but only because I had to.
Sometimes any type.


----------



## Handsome Jack (May 31, 2015)

On this forum, SJs.
Off this forum, NPs.


----------



## Poor Yorick (Dec 15, 2014)

ISFJs: They always seem to get trampled on, especially the female ones. They also tend to have a habit of settling for careers and relationships that are beneath them. I can't help but feel sad for their often unfulfilled potential.

INFJs: Sometimes it seems like some sensors have a snooty attitude towards Ni doms. INTJs can generally deal with this, but those precious, people pleasing INFJs always look like they need a big hug to get through each day. It also pains me how SPs exploit their inferior Se to get what they want (usually sex).

ENFJs: I find some people perceive ENFJs as insincere and shallow, which I don't agree with at all. I love them and it pains me to see their genuinely good hearted nature misread in this way, and to see their ambition sneered at.

ENFPs: I feel for how down they get when people are cold to them, or react badly to their originality. With INFPs, they seem to have strategies for dealing with this, and only want a small social circle anyways, but ENFPs need a broader acceptance and rarely get it. My heart goes out to them.

Female xNTJs: They tend to be amazing people that some people cannot bring themselves to recognise because of their close minded ideas about gender. They are wonderful, strong, brilliant intelligent women hidden in plain sight.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

I'm not protective of any type. I don't see individuals as a four letter code. I really don't even see myself as just a four letter code. I protect whoever needs protection.


----------



## lil intro vert (Jan 14, 2016)

Protective of INFPs and ISFJs.


----------



## RosieJones468 (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm an INFP and I feel most protective over:

ENTJs - they're Fi is adorable!

Also: ENFPs, INTPs, ISTPs, ESFPs and ESTJs...hmm most people really


----------



## RosieJones468 (Feb 15, 2016)

The Dude said:


> I'm not protective of any type. I don't see individuals as a four letter code. I really don't even see myself as just a four letter code. I protect whoever needs protection.


Haha sorry there's always one person who responds with something like this! :joy: Why join PerC then if you don't believe individuals can be at least partially defined by mbti??


----------



## RosieJones468 (Feb 15, 2016)

Also tend to stick up for INFJs and ENTPs


----------



## katurian (Apr 12, 2016)

I suppose I'm most protective of ISFJs, sweet cinnamon rolls that they are.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Hm. All of the types (potentially). On this forum, the SFs in particular.


----------

